# johnsons beach sat



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

wife and i went to johnsons beach this sat. arrived about 1200. Had dead shrimp, squid and mullet for bait. threw out shrinp and nothing not even a bite. switched to mullet. figured blues were there. caught 5-6 blues in 1 hr some good size ones. don't eat blues though so threw back. switched squid nothing. about 230 pm switched back to shrimp and was enjoying the beutiful day.my wife hooked up on her shrimp and 2 seconds later so did i. she got her's on the beach small whiting. mine is taking out the drag. knew it was good size. fought it for 5 min and beached it. 26 inch red. wow. legal and fat. enjoyed redfish dinner tonight


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome report.Thanks for sharing.:takephoto would be nice though.


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

i took pictures of red on my 35 mil. need to get developed. i have a digital camera just did'nt think to take any with it. oh well old fashsion and stubborn so my wife says.:banghead


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the report!! redfish=good eatin!

good job:clap


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice report. thank you.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on getting a slot red :toast


----------

